
Yet another babel CLI for the npm module creators - tomchentw
https://github.com/tomchentw/babel-multi-env
======
tomchentw
Hey, author here.

Last week I spent some time hacking up a CLI tool called `babel-multi-env`.
Designed for the npm module creators, it can generate most up-to-date code
targeting the library consumer’s node version. Of course, it's based on the
babel-preset-env and some other babel counter parts to make it such an awesome
work. I’d love to get some feedbacks

~~~
FinalSky
Great!

------
oohmyrose
so good

